# overheating.



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

now i ve read the other posts about this. and i will be using that advise but i still have some questions.

car started overheating and replaced the hose that had a leak in it. but its still overheating after about 5 minutes. now ,dont get mad at me guys, the shroud was sucked in to the fan couple months ago and havent found one to replace it yet, thats priority number one and also getting a new fan clutch, but i havent had any overheating problems intil the leak but i fixed it so why is it still overheating? any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

did u drain and refill the coolant?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

naw , i havent driven it that much at all once it started overheating again is that something i should do, someone told me my temp gauge might be off?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well if the hose was leaking i'm gonna assume that u lost coolant

drain the old stuff get some premix (green stuff) and refill it

i forgot the whole procedure for making sure proper charge was done maybe one of the other guys can help out


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

*kinda on the topic u guys know where i can buy a fan shroud no one freakin sells one*

kinda on the topic u guys know where i can buy a fan shroud no one freakin sells one, and the junkyard the 300s are striped, ay site or online place i can get em send me the info, por favor.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok so i replaced the radiator cap and thermostat and put water in it and lifted it off the ground to get rid of any air in the system, well while i was doing that it still overheated. what are my next steps here, what could be the problem? new radiator? or water pump? oh and also the bottom hose from the radiator i squezed it but i feel no pressure or water running through it, Could this mean that the radiator needs replacing?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

did u only put just water?

or did u do a proper mix?

as for the lack of pressure u might need to have the radiator cleaned out


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> did u only put just water?
> 
> or did u do a proper mix?
> 
> as for the lack of pressure u might need to have the radiator cleaned out



If anything running pure water would make it easier to cool. So no reason asking.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i thought u need to run the mix for proper performance, doens't the mix raise the boiling point even more or is the mix strictly of anti freezing?

i know that under pressure the boiling point rises


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok so overheating fixed!!!! :thumbup:; i figured there wasnt enough water in the radiator, so once i poured more in fixed it right up. hahaha, but anyways im checking on a place tommorrow about the fan shroud but if it doesnt work out, 84z31 it would be awesome if u could send me the clutch and shroud, ill be happy to pay u resonable price too. man i hate overheating cars.


----------

